# Colorado plan for limited quality elk hunt under fire



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Colorado plan for limited quality elk hunt under fire
Uncompahgre Plateau targeted

http://www.gjsentinel.com/sports/newsfd/auto/feed/sports/2002/12/11/1039609207.03162.1446.6660.html


----------

